# Old movies you watch and watch again each time, they would play on television?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One of my favorite movie is* Stand by me*, one of the best history bases on a novel of Stephen King, I mean I'm straightforward nostalgic about my youth, It's not a horror plot, like we use to, but the line-up of actors is impressive, all great talented actors: I.e Corey Fieldman, River Phoenix, Kieffer Sutherland, etc.

This movie is just perfect and reminds us of the inner child buried inside we were (for old T.C members) who like this movie?

It reminds me of me and friends, youthhood, when i first my first ciggies, the narration is neato. Love this movie for its simplicity but deep interaction of dialogues between buddy, It will remain a classic for the years to come, great film hey?

Not like these lemons Hollywood produced today, stupid insipidious muscle head movie about, Un Gros jambon qui conduis des muscle cars et qui desarme la mafia Turko-albanaise sans armes parce que c'est un vrai dur I.e Liam Niessen ''Taken'' movie and etc, stupid action movie, action movie are so lame whit there one man that fight an all army alone , he receive like 2 bullets wounds but still survive, is it realistic, my father said a movie is just a movie and doesn't have to be realistic, true to some extent but when your a grown up, you know stuff like this never happens.

A thematic that always occurs is the police glorification movie, to make us like police force, I shall explain further on, the ''cop'' that will tell a crying woman who children being kidnapped, and tell her '' listen madam, if I don't have to sleep for 3 full months to find your daughter I will and it becomes personal for him, those this happen in real life police force doing extra extraordinary effort (pardon my neologism) overtime and more than is job and it becomes his own daughter and get under is skin, how lame, too much movie like this. Or the Irak veteran, that is mental and it's some lame chronical about him, he mental but he a hero and whent to war & join the army, is it for recruitment of military for dummy... 

Or I'm harsh on Hollywood, movie in the 80'' used to be better for Generation X, the 90'' were awful, as we speak now I don't watch news movie since I'm scared it gonna be lame and ''remaché= rehashed and not worth my precious time.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

My wife never misses "It's a Wonderful Life".


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

From '86... a personal favorite:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Old movies: I never get tired of the final restored cut of Metropolis (the Expressionist scenery), of Casablanca (the dialogue), and of Ingmar Bergman's Wild Strawberries (the classic road trip with a personal discovery). Also, I'm always up for Star Wars, A New Hope (because I don't have to think).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Old productions and not so old productions made for movie or tv screen:

The Quiet Man, with Maureen O'hara, John Wayne, Victor McLaglen (1952)
Amadeus, with F. Murray Abraham, Tom Hulce (1984)
Pride and Prejudice, with Colin Firth, Jennifer Ehle (TV Mini-series BBC, 1995)
Downton Abbey---Masterpiece (PBS, 2010-2015)
Moonstruck, with Cher, Vincent Gardenia, Olympia Dukakis (1987)
Field of Dreams, with Kevin Costner, James Earl Jones (1989)


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2019)

When you say "old" movie, it should actually be old. I love the silent films and Harold Lloyd's _Safety Last!_ from 1923 is one of my favorites. When it first was shown in theatres, many people went to the lobby part way through because they actually got dizzy or acrophobia would kick in. Although there was little danger of Lloyd falling to his death, the film is ingeniously shot to look like he might fall at any second and that was how Lloyd wanted it to come across to the audience.

I had a set of encyclopedia's when I was a kid that had the above photo in it and the caption mentioned it was Harold Lloyd. I thought it looked cool and I vowed, "Someday I'm going to watch that movie!" Glad I did.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Victor Redseal said:


> I had a set of encyclopedia's when I was a kid that had the above photo in it and the caption mentioned it was Harold Lloyd. I thought it looked cool and I vowed, "Someday I'm going to watch that movie!" Glad I did.


Harold Lloyd was amazing. I think his movies have stood the test of time, still funny and still hair-raising.

How's this for three degrees of separation: I used to work at the Rancho Cucamonga courthouse, and down the hall his grandson held court as a Superior Court judge. I never talked to him about his famous grandfather. There went a missed opportunity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

Here is the clock scene going all the way to the end. Quite harrowing!


----------

